# مكتبة في الميكانك بالفرنسية أرجو التثبيت



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

للأعضاء الذين يدرسون باللغة الفرنسية أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب في هندسة الميكانيك ،وأرجو أيضا لكل من لديه مواضيع أو كتب في الميكانيك بآلفرنسية أن يضعها هنا ،وأرجو من المشرفين أن يقوموا بتثبيت الموضوع حتى وإن كانوا لا يفهمون الفرنسية وذلك لأجلنا نحن الأعضاء والزوار الدارسين باللغة الفرنسية,لدي الكثير من الكتب
merci


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

Mécanique Du Solide Applications Industrielles



















http://rapidshare.com/files/134158981/Mecanique_Du_Solide_Applications_Industrielles.pdf


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

Construction Industrielle










http://rapidshare.com/files/134088761/Construction_Industrielle.pdf


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*يتبع*


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*
(¯`·._.·[ Aide-Mémoire de science des matériaux ]·._.·´¯)










Date de publication : 13 mai 2004
Auteur(s) : Michel Dupeux (Auteur)
Editeur(s) : Dunod; Édition : 1e
Collection : Sciences Sup
Nombre de pages : 320





Format : PDF
Langue : Français

**Description*s 
 La science des matériaux est une discipline appliquée transversale physique, chimie, mécanique, résistance des matériaux... pour laquelle les étudiants ont besoin d’une part de traités tel le Ashby/Jones et d’autre part d’outils synthétiques d’apprentissage et d’actualisation des connaissances. Cet aide-mémoire fournit des renseignements précis et facilement accessibles sur les différents aspects de la science des matériaux, y compris dans ses développements les plus modernes

*




Découper avec: WinRar
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
Taille des fichiers: 2,3 Mo
Taille totale: 2,3 Mo





http://rapidshare.com/files/27156560...de_science.rar

Mot de passe: Aucun*


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*
(¯`·._.·[ Conception optimale de structures ]·._.·´¯)

*





"Conception optimale des structures" est une introduction à la conception optimale de structures, appelée aussi optimisation de formes. Il est principalement destiné à un public mixte de mathématiciens appliqués et de mécaniciens que relient un même intérêt pour les applications numériques. Il traite de tous les aspects de l'optimisation de formes, paramétrique, géométrique et topologique, et fait une large place aux algorithmes numériques, méthodes de gradient et méthodes stochastiques (avec une contribution originale de Marc Schoenauer pour ce dernier point). En particulier, la plupart des algorithmes d'optimisation de structures ont été implémentés dans le logiciel FreeFem++ d'éléments finis et les programmes sont disponibles librement sur le web.

* 
*



انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 827x1261



*






Date de publication : **2007** 
Nombre de pages : **280 pages** 





Format : **pdf** 
Langue : **français** 





**
Taille totale: **4 Mo**





*





*ICI**
*


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*1- genie mecanique








2- guide de mecanique








3- guide du calcul en mecanique







4- la preparation des moteurs





*​


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*mecanique des milieux continus








6- guide du dessinateur industriel








7- guide de la construction des bateaux en bois








Lien de telechargement**

Citation:
**http://www.mediafire.com/?nqabwd4zath*​


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

to be continud..


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*Tunisia-Prez présente

(¯`·._.·[ Cristallographie géométrique et radiocristallographie : Cours et exercices corrigés ]·._.·´¯)










Date de publication : 27 décembre 2006
Auteur(s) : Jean-Jacques Rousseau (Auteur), Alain Gibaud (Auteur)
Editeur(s) : Dunod; Édition : 3e édition
Collection : Sciences Sup
Nombre de pages : 366





Format : PDF
Langue : Français

**Présentation de l'éditeur*
Cet ouvrage est destiné aux étudiants de 3e année de Licence et de Master de Physique, Chimie et Sciences de la Terre, ainsi qu'aux élèves des é coles d'ingénieurs. Le manuel introduit les principes de base de la cristallographie géométrique, par l'étude des réseaux, des opérations de symétrie, du dénombrement et de la construction des groupes ponctuels et des groupes d'espace. L'ouvrage se consacre aussi à la radiocristallographie en décrivant la production des rayons X et leurs propriétés, avec l'étude de la diffraction. Des applications et des exercices corrigés illustrent les points importants du cours. Cette 3e édition, entièrement actualisée, est enrichie d'un nouveau chapitre sur les nouvelles techniques de détermination des structures cristallines comme la réflectométrie X et les détecteurs utilisés dans le domaine des nanotechnologies. Un atlas des formes cristallographiques est proposé sur le web, ainsi qu'un programme de visualisation et de simulation. 
* 




Découper avec: WinRar
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
Taille des fichiers: 6 Mo
Taille totale: 6 Mo





http://rapidshare.com/files/27157759..._om_trique.rar

Mot de passe: Aucun
*


----------



## S-design (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف شكر لك اخي الكريم على هذه الباقة القيمة من أروع وأشهر كتب الهندسة الميكانيكية
جاري التحميل في انتظار المزيد
تحياتي.


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي،وإن كانت لديك كتب أو مواضيع في الميكانيك آمل أن تضعها هنا


----------



## jouini87 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*Guide pratique de la production*
 

















حجم الكتاب 8.54 ميجا ويحتوي على 193 صفحة















*الكتاب بأمداد djvu
*
*لتحميل برنامج التصفح *











أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم و رضاكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
جهد استثائي يستحق التقدير
واتمنى من الاخوه في الادارة والاشراف تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## lady beauty (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Bonjour je suis une étudiante en mastère de recherche et j'ai besoin du livre mécanique des matériaux solides de Jean le maitre c urgent et merci d'avance


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

désolée ma soeur ,j'ai cherchée mais j'ai pas trouvée ce livre,


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

​ 
*Mécanique du solide : Applications industrielles*​ 


*Description*​ 






*

:2guns:*​ 



*Pierre Agati “Mécanique du solide : Applications industrielles" *
*Dunod | 2003-05-15 | ISBN: 210007945X | 312 pages | PDF | 17,7 MB *​ 

*Cet ouvrage de mécanique générale s’adresse aux étudiants de l’enseignement technique supérieur. Il trouve son originalité dans le choix des applications qui couvrent tous les mécanismes industriels. Cette deuxième édition est une actualisation de tous les exercices dont certains seront remplacés. Les exercices qui étaient sans réponse seront désormais corrigés. Les dessins caducs seront retraités avec plus de volume et de perspective. La méthodologie de l’ouvrage change aussi : plus de travaux pratiques liens plus étroit avec le concret et la pratique un accent mis sur l’observation et l’analyse. Certains chapitres du cours seront également remaniés pour être davantage en adéquation avec les programmes modélisation et paramétrage des mécanismes hyperstatisme .... *​ 
*رابط التحميل من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*Guide du calcul en mécanique*​ 
*Description*​ 






​ 

*de Daniel Spenlé et Robert Gourhant"Guide du calcul en mécanique : Maîtriser la performance des systèmes industriels"*
Djvu | 272 pages | Hachette | ISBN:2011688353 | 7.5 Mo | French​ 


Le lien : http://rapidshare.com/files/69704472...du_calcul.djvu


----------



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الكتاب الرابع: Mécanique céleste et controle des véhicules spatiales*

*Description*​ 






​ 

Bernard Bonnard, Ludovic , Emmanuel Trélat “Mécanique céleste et contrôle des véhicules spatiaux" 
Springer | 2005-09-27 | ISBN: 3540283730 | 276 pages | PDF | 2,8 MB ​ 
Le but de ce livre est de présenter les développements récents du contrôle géométrique orienté vers la commande (notamment optimale) des véhicules spatiaux. Il est principalement destiné aux étudiants de 3e cycle et aux chercheurs, et son contenu a servi de base à une série de cours de contrôle et d'automatique enseignés à des étudiants de 3e cycle. Il s'appuie sur des projets de recherche avec l'ESTEC et le CNES, sur le contrôle d'attitude d'un satellite, le problème de transfert orbital en temps minimal, et le problème de rentrée atmosphérique d'une navette spatiale. Une première partie est consacrée à une introduction à la mécanique céleste, et la seconde au contrôle des véhicules spatiaux. Un dernier chapitre concerne les méthodes numériques dites indirectes, développées à partir des études des auteurs: méthode de tir et algorithmes de calcul des points conjugués

رابط التحميل من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ
او
من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــا​


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*Description*







*Mémotech productique: Conception et dessin de Claude Barlier*
Djvu | 560 pages | Casteilla | 2713519551 | 17.6 Mb | french
Ce mémotech, largement inspiré de la démarche productique, met à la disposition des élèves, des étudiants et des professionnels un véritable outil de conception et de dessin.
Il leur permet de trouver les réponses appropriées dans la détermination et dans le choix des composants, en fonction de leurs aptitudes, de même que dans leur dimensionnement et dans leur assemblage. Il comporte pour cela à la fois des ages démarches présentant les notions et les hypothèses de base, des choix permettant de déterminer le type de composant répondant au cahier des charges, des fiches de calcul lorsqu'il est utile d'apporter par ce moyen d'autres spécifications, et enfin une base de donnée de type industriel inventoriant l'essentiel des solutions disponibles.
Il propose en outre des éléments permettant d'effectuer le choix d'un matériau. Il apporte une récapitulation des règles d'utilisation du dessin technique et de mise en place de la cotation. La rédaction de ce mémotech a été de plus accompagnée du développement de progiciels associés destinés à rendre son exploitation encore plus performante et à faciliter ainsi la tâche des élèves et des étudiants en technologie, comme celle des professionnels, enseignants, ingénieurs et techniciens de l'industrie

الرابط : http://rapidshare.com/files/69933218/Memoech.djvu​


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*Description*







*Comprendre la mécanique quantique by: Roland Omnès*
Publisher: EDP Sciences | 2000 | ISBN: 2868834701 | 272 pages | 13.6 Mb

En fait, cette interpretation cruciale permet de comprendre comment on peut passer d'un niveau microscopique pour lequel les systemes physiques peuvent presenter des etats superposes, au niveau macroscopique, ou force est de reconnaitre qu'on est mort ou vivant, mais pas les deux a la fois.
Omnes part des rappels essentiels sur l'histoire de la mecanique quantique et de ses interpretations, puis dans une seconde partie montre comment se construit l'idee de decoherence qui fait intervenir l'interaction du systeme avec son environnement, ce qui tend a detruire la coherence - propriete quantique par excellence. Omnes, acteur important dans ce secteur de recherche, livre toutes les etapes du raisonnement (non pas toutes les lignes du calcul, mais l'articulation logique des grandes etapes), soulignant les equations essentielles et leur sens physique. Ce livre permet de comprendre comment la physique classique sort du chapeau de la mecanique quantique.

Mirror

Mirror

Mirror​


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

Youde Xiong, "Formulaire de mécanique : Pièces de constructions"
Eyrolles 2007 | ISBN-10: 2212120451 | 477 Pages | PDF | 4,4 MB

Après l'ouvrage Formulaire de mécanique - Transmission de puissance, ce deuxième tome présente les pièces permettant d'assurer la fonction de transmission de puissance et les fixations de systèmes : axes et cannelures, roulements, ressorts, amortisseurs pneumatiques, boulonneries et vis, goupilles, clavettes, rivets.
Destiné aux étudiants en génie mécanique, aux techniciens et aux ingénieurs, ce formulaire est l'outil indispensable pour toute personne ayant besoin de calculer la résistance des matériaux, de connaître et maîtriser les pièces de constructions.

​
Uploading


----------



## lady beauty (27 أكتوبر 2009)

merci cher frère pour ton effort sinon pouvez vous me trouver le livre les matériaux composites de Berthelot ou n'importe quel ouvrage de Le maitre, Chaboche , Ladvèse ou Berthelot


----------



## lady beauty (27 أكتوبر 2009)

merci cher frère pour ton effort sinon pouvez vous me trouver le livre les matériaux composites de Berthelot ou n'importe quel ouvrage de Le maitre, Chaboche , Ladvèse ou Berthelot


----------



## jouini87 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*Description*








*Eléments de machines - de Drouin*
Djvu | 6.3 Mb | French

Le manuel s'adresse avant tout aux futurs ingénieurs ou techniciens qui se destinent à la conception ou à la fabrication mécanique, mais également à la gestion industrielle. Ceux qui oeuvrent déjà dans des bureaux d'études, des ateliers de fabrication ou des services de maintenance pourront le consulter comme ouvrage de référence.

Le lien : http://rapidshare.com/files/69698580..._machines.djvu


MIRROR *http://depositfiles.com/files/2380008* 

*Mirror: http://w15.easy-share.com/10271561.html* 

*Mirror: http://w15.easy-share.com/10271561.html*​


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

lady beauty قال:


> merci cher frère pour ton effort sinon pouvez vous me trouver le livre les matériaux composites de Berthelot ou n'importe quel ouvrage de Le maitre, Chaboche , Ladvèse ou Berthelot



salut chère soeur j'ai trouvée ces liens a propos les matéririaux composites ,i hope you like it
http://www.librecours.org/documents/52/5268.pdf
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/matériaux-composites-pdf.html


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]Mécanique[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :: Génie mécanique[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]Mécanique des Composites[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]par Jérome Molimard [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Niveau : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Master *Langue : *Français [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Description : [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]Ce cours décrit la théorie classique des plaques stratifiées. [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2-METROLOGIE & APPAREILS DE MESURE[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]par Frija Mounir [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Niveau : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Licence *Langue : *Français [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Description : [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]COURS METROLOGIE & APPAREILS DE MESURE[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*3-simulation des systémes mécaniques en vibration*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]par Adnane Alaoui, Houdaj [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Niveau : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Licence *Langue : *Français [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Description : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Simulation des systèmes mécaniques en vibration 1-Système à un degré de liberté 2-Système à deux degrés de liberté 3-Système à trois degrés de liberté [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]étude d'un bras d'une pelle mécanique[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]par Adnane Alaoui [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Niveau : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Licence *Langue : *Français [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Description : [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]Mécanisme à barre Analyse de position et de vitesse du mécanisme [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]-Technic of Maintenance[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]par Belmadhi Khaled, djamila belmadhi [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Niveau : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Doctorat *Langue : *Anglais *Description : *[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Un livre écrire par docteur Khaled belmadhi en technique de maintenance 212 pages. [/FONT]​ الرابط

http://depositfiles.com/files/pt2cfdr25

اتمنى تقييم الموضوع...


----------



## lady beauty (28 أكتوبر 2009)

merci bien c trés gentil de ta part mon probleme ke g pa trouver ces livres meme dans notre bib de recherche mé merci encore une fois


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

désolée ma soeur ,et bon chance


----------



## jouini87 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

cours Mecanique Licence maitrise tous les Cours Excercices ​ 
cours Mecanique Licence maitrise tous les Cours Excercices 481 pages .pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/83084191...481_pages_.pdf​


----------



## jouini87 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

Manuel de technologie mécanique






Résolument pédagogique, ce manuel de technologie mécanique constitue un outil de travail efficace destiné aux élèves de CAP, BEP et Baccalauréats professionnels industriels : maintenance des véhicules motorisés, maintenance des systèmes industriels, carrosserie, électrotechnique, électronique, productique mécanique, etc.

Agrémenté de nombreux schémas explicatifs, chaque chapitre présente une leçon détaillée sur des systèmes mécaniques concrets (relation entre les fonctions techniques des ensembles et sous-ensembles). Cette leçon est suivie d'exercices d'application corrigés. Les 25 leçons abordent les thématiques suivantes :

dessin industriel
analyse fonctionnelle et structurelle des systèmes mécaniques
métrologie
guidages par roulement
étanchéité et lubrification des mécanismes
transformation et transmission de l'énergie
statique, cinématique et dynamique
matériaux
Ce manuel apporte ainsi aux élèves les compétences théoriques et techniques nécessaires à l'acquisition de la 

http://www.mediafire.com/?hnncmmzzmyw​


----------



## jouini87 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

cours Mecanique Licence maitrise tous les Cours Excercices ​ 
cours Mecanique Licence maitrise tous les Cours Excercices 481 pages .pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/83084191...481_pages_.pdf​


----------



## jouini87 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

* الاسطوانة تشرح التركيب الداخلى لكل مكونات الدائرة الهيدروليكية من خلال قطاعات ورسم ثلاثى الابعاد وكذلك خطوات فك وتركيب الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخات والصور توضح ذلك*​* 













و رابط التحميل
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13974332..._Software.html
*http://www.2shared.com/file/8289580/..._Software.html*


----------



## jouini87 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

برنامج جديد ورائع ونادر في نفس الوقت
للانشاء الميكانيكي بحجم صغير وخيالي

بالاضافة الى العمل به دون تنصيبه في الجهاز أي حمله واعمل مباشرة

برنامج اكثر من رائع





التحميل


----------



## jouini87 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*cours hydraulique* السلام
un doc utiles
http://www.4shared.com/file/95634971...draulique.html

BON COURAGE​


----------



## jouini87 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هدا ما وفقني الله لجمعه من دروس و تمارين في نعض المقاييس الهامة ,أرجوا أن تفيدكم 
في انتظار اضافة مجموعة اخرى ان شاء الله 

Les capteurs solaire (cours et exercice)
Tailee du fichier : 6.6 Mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890462/...r_solaire.html

Les échangeur thermique (cours et exercice)
Taille du fichier : 8.18 mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890482/...thermique.html

Mécanique des fluides(cours et exercice)
Taille du fichier : 7.79Mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890523/...s_fluides.html

Thermodynamique( cours et exercice)
Taille du fichier : 19.7Mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890592/...dynamique.html

Transfert thermique ( cours et exercce)
Taille du fichier : 5.15 Mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890602/...thermique.html

Turbomachine( cours et exercice
Taille du fichier : 7.51 Mb
http://www.2shared.com/file/3890626/...bomachine.html
كود فك الضغط www.ingdz.com


----------



## jouini87 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Technologie de la transmission de puissance dans les liaisons complètes​ 
1 Transmission de puissance par adhérence:

On ne traitera dans ce chapitre que du dimensionnement et de la technologie des brides. Les assemblages des carters suivent les mêmes règles de conception. 

2 Transmission de puissance par obstacles: 

Solutions avec Cannelures.
Transmission de puissance par *obstacles*



Un site tres complettres important tres pratique et tres utile pour calculer les liaison mecaiques a savoir les clavettes , moyeau 
fretage etc....

http://barreau.matthieu.free.fr/cour...puissance.html​


----------



## jouini87 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*THÈME BASE MATÉRIAUX

**corrosion et vieillissement
**




**
Taille totale: **46.5 M**B*





ICI
*
......

traitement des métaux
**




**
Taille totale: **62.1 M**B*





ICI
*
......

Élaboration et recyclage des métaux
**




**
Taille totale: **52.75 MB*





ICI
* 

......

Étude et propriétés des métaux
**




**
Taille totale: **39.63 MB*





ICI
* 

......

Matériaux fonctionnels
**




**
Taille totale: **26.6 MB*





ICI​


----------



## abo_yassin (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## pedro-ing (5 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bcp pour cette effort ,jazaka lah khayran


----------



## jouini87 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ستجد في هذة الروابط كل ماتحتاج عن ميكانيك الأوساط المتواصلة MMC ان شاء الله


http://rapidshare.com/files/14437395...e_MMC.pdf.html

لا تبخلوا علينا بدعائكم
http://rapidshare.com/files/144375687/02.pdf.html


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (5 نوفمبر 2009)

formidable, merci


----------



## jouini87 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

merci beaucoup mon frère 

*Génie mécanique: Productique mécanique de Claude Barlier et Benoît Poulet*
Djvu | 480 pages | Casteilla | ISBN: 2713525063 | 2.2 Mb | french

Le lien : http://rapidshare.com/files/69696830...mecanique.djvu


*mirror - http://depositfiles.com/files/2781265*


*mirror - http://depositfiles.com/files/2781265*


----------



## jouini87 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله تعالى و بركاته 
إليكم هذا الملف الرائع في مجال طريقة تقطيع الصفائح المعدنية ​CHAUDRONNERIE , TOLERIE MARINE , AVIATION ET AUTOMOBILE 

http://www.4shared.com/file/13993362...5/Tracage.html ​


----------



## jouini87 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*Cours et exercices de Thermodynamique
*http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/...in/thermo1.htm


----------



## jouini87 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

mécanique des milieu continu
http://www.4shared.com/file/139320717/a6ed65ca/MMC.html


----------



## jouini87 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Techniques de l'ingénieur .. Moteurs, Vide, Machines hydrauliques et thermiques 
(26 Mo)

Techniques de l'ingénieur .. Mécanique
1 (74 Mo)
2 (64 Mo) 
3 (62 Mo)


----------



## jouini87 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## jouini87 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*(¯`·._.·[ Le guide de l'éolien, techniques et pratiques ]·._.·´¯)











Illustré de nombreux schémas, ce guide technique vous explique la technologie de l'énergie éolienne et toutes les étapes nécessaires à la réalisation d'une installation éolienne. Des informations claires et précises pour comprendre la production d'électricité générée par cette nouvelle source d'énergie.​

Date de publication : 26 février 2009
Auteur(s) : Corinne Dubois (Auteur)
Editeur(s) : Eyrolles
Collection : Les guides de l'habitat durable
Nombre de pages : 178





Format : PDF
Langue : Français





Découper avec: Aucune Info
Nombre de fichiers: 1 Fichiers
Taille des fichiers: 70.9 Mo
Taille totale: 70.9 Mo





http://www.multiupload.com/DP76AX4SYS

Mot de passe: www.tunisia-sat.com*


----------



## jouini87 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

................................................................


----------



## jouini87 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

Notion des Beses sur les composites
http://www.4shared.com/file/15819683...les__comp.html​


----------



## jouini87 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## yacine_yacine (8 ديسمبر 2009)

merci bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp


----------



## jouini87 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

yacine_yacine قال:


> merci bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp bcp


de rien mon frère


----------



## larobyassine (9 ديسمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## jouini87 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

de R1


----------



## jouini87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

Notion des Beses sur les composites
http://www.4shared.com/file/15819683...les__comp.html​


----------



## jouini87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

Cours Mobilité et Hyperstaticité

http://www.multiupload.com/WMUTEKNJKJ​


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

Merci beaucoup frero


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مبارك ومشكور 
وفقك الله أختنا الجويني.


----------



## jouini87 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> جهد مبارك ومشكور
> وفقك الله أختنا الجويني.


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.


----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*(¯`·._.·[*Traité Théorique et pratique des engrenages*]·._.·´¯)
*
لطلاب الانشاءات الميكانيكية خاص بحساب التروس و خصائصها

*




*​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/98274093...NAGES.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/8695186dbd7c65​


----------



## jouini87 (6 يناير 2010)

Eléments finis: Aide-mémoire










http://rapidshare.com/files/271566165/2100073036_El_ments_finis.rar
ou
http://ifile.it/t9phj8i/El%C3%A9ments%20finis.pdf
ou
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5MSATJCJ​


----------



## nac8 (6 يناير 2010)

MERCI BEAUCOUP jouini87


----------



## toutou2008 (8 يناير 2010)

Merci Merci beaucoup


----------



## tamed1 (19 يناير 2010)

chkra 3ala hadihi almaktaba


----------



## jouini87 (10 فبراير 2010)

de r1 MES frères


----------



## NIZARR (11 فبراير 2010)

Bibliothèque très intéressante , bravo


----------



## jouini87 (26 فبراير 2010)

de R1


----------



## jouini87 (9 مارس 2010)

Voici des documents concernant la boite vitesse





http://www.4shared.com/file/23290880...e_Vitesse.html


----------



## mezmez (26 ديسمبر 2011)

www.library.nu c'est grand bibiotaique


----------



## maroine44 (16 يناير 2012)

merci beaucoup mon frère


----------



## maroine44 (16 يناير 2012)

bonjour mon ami d'abord je te remercie pour cette riche bibliothèque
je voulais juste te demander de changer le lien concernant la boite à vitesse car ça fait longtemps que je cherche des documents sur les boites à vitesse 
je te remercie une deuxième fois


----------



## zakpraz (8 مايو 2012)

mercie beaucoup


----------

